# Small bottles, how to use



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

They seem to small for honey what would they hold like 1.5 . If you were to produce a swarm lure they may be great for that. And certainly for touch up paint. Maybe you could sell some to local Auto body shops? With auto colors the way they are today, Many repairs call for the paint to be blended to match. a body shop may be interested in placing some in those jars to give the customers for touch up. Do people still touch up nicks in their cars? I doubt you will get rich doing it but who knows. Trappers might like some too, Kind of a single serving bait bottle. Make a set remove the lid and place in the bottom of the hole. Shame to see them go to a land fill.


----------



## suburbanrancher (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, what an awful waste and it's good that you're trying to find a use for them. I'm guessing they're plastic? Maybe they could be used for hand salves/creams? If they were glass I would think small candles might be an option.

Can you list them on Craigslist or offer them for free to crafters? The jars may be useful for holding buttons, beads, various small notions, etc.

ETA: actually they look like they are made of glass, is that correct?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Free honey/creamed honey samples for potential customers.

Bees wax lip balm containers, different flavors...

Make a beetle trap with banana, sugar, vinegar, and oil out side the hive, or next to the entrance.

Just collect them and sell them in big quantities.

Use them in your work shop for nuts and bolts.

Spice containers.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

FlowerPlanter has a great list of suggestions. 
I wonder what was in them originally though. Anything that might taint the flavor or aromoa of bee products? If so, your options are limited. 
But if they are going to get tossed, allow me to recommend the recycling bin, rather than the landfill.


----------



## Ian G (Jul 29, 2014)

Find a lab, they look about the right size for urine samples


----------



## ProfessorBob (Jun 17, 2015)

Ian G said:


> Find a lab, they look about the right size for urine samples


I would also contact local colleges and universities as they look like prime containers for field samples or to place preserved specimens in.


----------



## bdouglas (Dec 18, 2014)

What was the original use? That might help narrow the possibilities.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmm. Those must have a good use for something.

Inside dimensions of 1.5" x 1.25" would make them hold almost exactly 1 US fluid oz.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree. Original use is key. It could be that they held pre-measured distilled water. Or elephant feces.

I'd use them for queen juice, honey samples, temporary queen jars for use in the field and releasing her after your done. I'd like one for a smaller container of OA crystals because I've been lugging the whole two or three pound bag around with me like a yo-yo.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

What have they been used for and why are they being dumped rather than recycled? What volume do they hold?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks all for giving me lots of feedback. The application for these
little bottles is broader than I thought possible some came from the PMs too.
Since I raised queens, one application I can think of is to use it to temporarily bank queens either for the virgins, cells or the mated queens. I wonder if they are good for the cells incubator too. Or use it to ship queens with attendants outside and some inside the bottle. And I never have to buy the mini queen cages anymore. The idea for honey sample is a good one but line the inside with food grade plastic wrap first. I'm sure the little kids at the church would appreciate them. So much application and something to think about further. One little bottle, so many uses!

Do people still touch up nicks in their cars?
Yes they do. Now I use the liquid in a bottle that turn into
a solid when dry. Then just wipe off with a soft towel.
The color will blend in with the existing
paint no matter what color is the paint on your car. 

I'm guessing they're plastic?
Nope, these are fairly thick glass bottles. 
They are clean bottles only used to hold the pinky sized 
non-stick clean, new O-rings. Can further clean them with
some bleach or pressure cook them. Got 25 of them in 2 days with
some ended up in the trash can. Should of started this recycling project months ago. 

What volume do they hold?
Yes, it is almost exactly 1 US fl. oz. when I measured it.

Why are they being dumped rather than recycled? 
I have not investigated this issue thoroughly enough. Rather than
going into how decision maker run their daily business, I can only
emphasize on individual responsibility to our environment. It goes back
to the education on the citizens on the 3-C's. Recycle, reduce and reuse!
As far as I know this place has not implemented its 6s. So no education
on the responsibility to the environment yet. Maybe one day I can change
things around one individual at a time.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

What is the source of the jars and what were they originally used for?

Oops...you mean someone is packing packing plastic o rings in jars!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Honestly, I do not know the source of these jars. Someone has to make them and somebody will use them, right.
They are use to hold the little O-rings in. After the O-rings are used up the jars got thrown into the trash can and ended
up in the landfill. Everyday I collected 12 of them with some ended up in the trash can also. I collect what I can to do my part.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

beepro said:


> the 3-C's. Recycle, reduce and reuse!


:scratch:


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

glass is easily cleaned and sanitized and should not carry a residual odor. Plastic can also be easily cleaned and sanitized, but some can absorb odors. I've smelled some pretty strong odors coming from ruber O rings. I don't know if those plastic lids will absorb odors or not, so it might be worth trying some experiments with them. Put different materials in a few of these jars, such as honey, water, or anythng else you might store in them.. Keep for nose-test them at intervals for several days. A taste test too, perhaps. If water or honey tastes or smells funky after any period of time, I would not use the jars for any food or live animal purpose.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, good catch. Unfortunately after 24 hrs you cannot 
edit your post anymore. So just thought to leave it until someone caught it.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

beepro said:


> the 3-C's. Re*c*y*c*le, redu*c*e and reuse!


Looks OK to me. 

So just out of curiosity, what do they weigh? Curious what the shipping weight might be on say... 100 of them.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

They are the odorless non-stick O-rings. If there is a plastic or other odor then the customer will not accept them. I smelled the jars and
they don't have any odor. So they are clean. They're also ISO certified
company just lacking an implemented recycling program.
....what do they weight? Each jar with the lid weight about 1.5 oz. so maybe
4252.42 gram?


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

They'd be great for seed savers. They would hold a lot of tomato seeds.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Recycle the glass jar. The lid? What material?

For a food product, it is not worth the risk to reuse the jar. Glass recycles well.

Crazy Roland


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The lid is light black plastic. Surely it is not food grade plastic or glass but in a
short term basis the plastic food wrap can be use to hold the honey sample. Not for
long term storage of course. I doubt that one little ounce would make them sick. I'll batch
the jars and offer for sale on CL for a cheap price.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

1.5 oz. so maybe
4252.42 gram? 
Maybe about 45 gram.


----------



## adgjoan (Oct 19, 2008)

You can use these bottles to barter with on this web site http://www.earthineer.com/market 

List them as seed saving bottles.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess Max is right. I don't know my conversion yet.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

They would be perfect for hive products like lip balm or skin cream.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I always find it nice when someone gives me a jar of honey small enough I can take it in my carry-on luggage. I never pay to check luggage...


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

I would be putting these in my dishwasher on a sanitary wash then heat dry them. I would put the lids through a couple of washes, one with bleach, one with detergent, then boil them to sanitize.

I would then make nice little "sample" bottles out of them for honey that I barter or give a way. 

Could there be some weird residue from those rubber O-rings, yes. Between the bleach and detergent, this would very likely be removed. Boiling would kill any bacteria etc prior to filling. 

Everything we touch might have a residue on it, including the inside of our "organic" hives. That is just the world we live in. I trust my bartering partners common sense and they trust mine. We all hope for the best.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

rolftonbees said:


> Could there be some weird residue from those rubber O-rings, yes.





beepro said:


> They are the odorless non-stick O-rings.



The non-stick O-rings do not have any residue or strange smell inside the jar. To be sure if I really want to 
take a honey sample I would clean it like you described follow by a food grade plastic film wrap inside the jar and lid.
Tell them not to wait too long to eat the honey.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> I always find it nice when someone gives me a jar of honey small enough I can take it in my carry-on luggage. I never pay to check luggage...


Mr Bush - I can see Homeland security folks at the airport dropping down fast ropes from the hidden holes in the airport ceiling with AKs locked and loaded for TRYING to bring a non-original unsealable bottle of something aboard an airplane.  But honestly, I am not sure I would do that at some of the airports. No sense of humor these days.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Put a label on it. Yes, they have done such things when someone checked luggage with a gatorade bottle of honey...

http://www.northjersey.com/news/honey-filled-gatorade-bottles-close-airport-1.221615


----------



## DrJeseuss (May 28, 2015)

For beekeeping: wedding favors, honey samples, sample creamed honey, lip balm, lotions, small beeswax candles, storage for things like queens, oxalic acid, queen cups, etc.

For non-beekeeping: spice jars, storage (seeds, paint, solvents, small parts).

It's like asking 'What can I do with a box?' The possibilities are almost endless... maybe a simpler question would be 'what can't I do with these?'


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, good ideas and suggestion for them so far. They are 
accumulating fast everyday now. Got 8 more today with some ending in the
trash can too. I like to trade them for a mated queen bee, especially
the northern raised queen bees. But so far no taker yet.  Who can help me with
this one?
I believe you can bring 1-3 oz. of capped liqid on board.
But if you are going to carry lots of these small 1.5 oz
bottles of honey sample then might as well package them in a box to 
ship in the cargo area. Two or 3 of them I don't think they mind in a carry on.
Now I am thinking that once you got caught or questioned, can you just
open them up for a taste? Or is this going to send off an alarm to take
cover? Yeah, the proper label with your company's honey logo on it should help.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey beepro, PM sent about the bottles.

Any idea what kind of plastic the lids are made of? Is there a recycle symbol with a number on it?


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

If you can ventilate the lids, they might serve as queen cages for an incubator, or maybe even a queen bank. You'd probably need to make racks for them to fit the incubator. If they can be stacked, they could serve as hatching jars as well, but I think 1" x 1.25" is too small for hatching.

Other ideas - off the wall, I admit - clay pigeons for shotgun practice, sell them to a pot dispensary, build a greenhouse with them and some mortar, put a black tiddlywink in it and sell it as a portable black hole - the next "pet rock" idea - ha ha, fill them with trout bait, make a kit for small nuts and bolts, the list could go on and on...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Keep on thinking about the queen application if possible or not.
Precisely, the jar is almost 2" tall, short of 2 lines to the 2 and exactly 1.25" wide. 
So any cell that is less than 2" will fit inside. I think the majority of the queen cells are within that
length. But I can make a window screen mesh extension to it if needed to. My plan is to either glue 
or wax in the grafted cell on the bottom of the jar and put it in a type of cell bar frame side-by-side. Then cut
a piece of #5 wire mesh to fit over the opening so that the workers can go inside. 

No, there is no recycle symbol on the jar or lid. Maybe that is why they can throw it in the trash can.
Under the lid there is the 38MM, an oval circle around the letters MRP and 2 B last. The jar has the
following 13, FFS, and 22. Have no idea what these mean. Do you?


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

beepro said:


> Under the lid there is the 38MM, an oval circle around the letters MRP and 2 B last.


38MM is the screw diameter. 38 mm is a pretty common size.
MRP in the circle I believe is the manufacturer, Mold-Rite Plastics. https://www.mrpcap.com/products
Don't know about the 2 B. Could be a part number, or the ID of the particular machine that made it, or... ?

Don't know about the markings on the jar either.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like the jars hobby or modeling paint comes in. Craft stores might be able to use them or give them to good homes for you.

Wayne


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

They would make excellent shooting targets.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Fill 'em with tannerite?


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

BeeBop said:


> Fill 'em with tannerite?


Anything filled with tannerite is a good target.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Try hot gluing a JZ's BZ cell cup in the jar (or the lid?) and make a QC frame out of them. Cells buildt directly in the hatching jars can go into the incubator without handling them. 

If this works, please PM me and send me some. I'll pay for the postage and your time.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

My first application for this jar is used for soaking the hard tree seeds for half a day.
The seeds swell up nicely just in time for planting.

KC, if this works then I am sure these little jars are in high demand.
I will keep on experimenting since it is queen rearing season here already.
Instead of using the hot glue why not experimented with hot wax first. The wax
is easy to get from the melted comb. And almost free too. Just put a drop or 2 in the jar or the lid and pressed in the plastic cup with a wooden dowel. I'm half-way finish with my non-grafting queen laying frame set up where the queen can lay directly into the plastic queen cup to make a queen. One more step and I am done with it. I'm thinking to take the egg or larva inside the plastic cup to hot wax inside the jar or on the lid. Now comes the tricky part. How do I let the bees go inside the jar to tend to the cell? What size drill will let the workers in and keep all the virgin inside the jar once it hatched? You are thinking about an incubator but still the cells need to be capped first. Maybe to use the cap and let them draw out and cap it first then screw the jar lid on. Drilled a few ventilation holes on the cap and you're done. Any cell over 2" long will not work. So opening the jar to allow the workers in and not let the virgin out is the hard part I have not figure out yet. If your suggestions work for this experiment then I will send you some jars for free postage paid, of course. And perhaps a capped cell too with attendants inside just to see if they are transportable. I think it can be done just have to figure out all the details first.

Swollen seeds inside the jar:


----------

